# Expobar Office Leva Machines FORUM OFFER



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are running special promotions on the Expobar Office Leva machines both 1 and 2 boilers and on both manual (tank) and plumped in versions.

*£30 OFF*

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/expobar

Offer valid until end of July 2013

Please PM if you got any questions


----------

